# Tekcel CNC router doing something strange



## AdamNook (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, been using my Tekcel V Series CNC router for 6-7 years now, no problems and pretty good operating it. But since yesterday while cutting 6mm MDF a message came up on the control saying 'saving cache' or something similar and I had to restart, no problem. Then on the next job, was cutting fine then suddenly and the head drops on its own still running and didn't stop even after hitting the bed (also making a right mess!)

Had to hit the emergency stop to stop it as none of the controls worked, so restart the machine made a new program for the job, and restarted... which worked fine for about 2-3 mins until the head just darts off in a random direction cutting the top of the sheet in the process

Have restarted and it was fine once more, finished the job, but on the next sheet same again, either dropping or just moving to a random point on the bed until it hits the limit (then just stays there running until I have to hit the emergency stop again) now cant get it to machining anything without it doing one of these at random and different points each time

any idea on this would be greatly received!

~Adam


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I would start by checking all of the cable connections to the steppers or encoders. Maybe a loose connection is making it go rogue?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Adam! 

I'm not familiar with that machine but what software are you using to control the CNC and on what platform - Windows, Linux, etc.? Has the computer taken a dive, maybe? It may be time to do some upgrading or reformatting.

David


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The only time I've had a CNC start doing something unexpected was during the winter and I was following the cut with a shop vac. Static discharge to the frame sent the bit suddenly south where no g-code should ever send it. Is your machine grounded?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I had mine do that (using Linux) and turned out it was due to lack of lubrication (nobody said you had to keep the tubes oiled). Also had problems with the spindle shutting down randomly. That turned out to be a bad spindle.

That being said, an upgrade and/or reformatting my be in order, as suggested earlier.


----------



## AdamNook (Feb 20, 2018)

thanks for the replies everyone! after some working out I had to update the firmware, which, touch wood, has sorted it out since. Just have to skim the bed soon to get rid of the horrible burn patch!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------

